# booting with geli



## minimike (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi there

I want boot my laptop from an encrypted zpool. My Harddrive is called ad4 and has 4 partitions.

ad4p1 freebsd-boot (64 KB)
ad4p2 freebsd-zfs (500 MB)
ad4p3 freebsd-swap (4 GB)
ad4p4 freebsd-zfs (with the rest)

they are two zpools created one for /boot called zboot and the another called rpool for the OS

Current state is the loader founds itself and starts the kernel. But it by booting nothing does ask me for an password, the laptop hangs arround and does nothing.

here my loader.conf

```
geom_eli_load="YES"
geom_label_load="YES"
geom_part_gpt_load="YES"
zfs_load="YES"
geli_ad4p4_keyfile0_load="YES"
geli_ad4p4_keyfile0_type="ad4p4:geli_keyfile0"
geli_ad4p4_keyfile0_name="/boot/keys/boot.key"
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:rpool/bsd32"
```

On the first zpool I have only /boot stored nothing more. So do I need something with userspace or to add more in the loader.conf?

On the internet I've found only howto's with a USB Drive/Stick. Thats not that what I want. Everyting should work with my buildin HDD on my Laptop.

thanks in advance!
Darko


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2011)

minimike said:
			
		

> On the internet I've found only howto's with a USB Drive/Stick. Thats not that what I want. Everyting should work with my buildin HDD on my Laptop.


It doesn't matter if the underlying disk is ad0, da0, ada0 or in your case ad4. The principles stay the same.


----------



## bes (Aug 18, 2011)

Are partitions labeled by using  GLABEL(8) ?


----------



## minimike (Aug 18, 2011)

I've partitioned with gpart. After three complete install it runs now :/

cheers Darko


----------

